# roid rage on SD....



## Navyguy808 (Feb 25, 2005)

been on methasteron for 10 days, 20mg/day and im irritated and pissed off ALL the time....this sucks guys, only good for when im workin out. anything to combat this?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

Masturbate.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't think it is from the SD.


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2005)

well, it ain't from the juice, buddy.

Your bp is prob higher so it prob makes you more anxious/irratated, thus making you believe your pissed off.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah man, reelllaaaxxxxxx!


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 26, 2005)

Smoke a doobie and chill..


----------



## Du (Feb 26, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Smoke a doobie and chill..


Thats my suggestion too. Except I wouldnt call it a "doobie". Thats just embarassing.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah, my protien powder gives me roids rage.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 26, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah, my protien powder gives me roids rage.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 26, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Smoke a doobie and chill..


Marijuana is the best, but if you've already got high blood pressure, the sped up heart rate and higher blood pressure it brings might not be the best idea.  If you can handle it though, then go ahead.    Just don't freak out   or anything.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

People who smoke weed and then try to live a healthy lifestyle otherwise make me laugh


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 26, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah, my protien powder gives me roids rage.


 Your rage probably comes from when you learned it wasn't normal to have sex with sheep, which is what happens to many Clemson fans, but it will pass.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> People who smoke weed and then try to live a healthy lifestyle otherwise make me laugh



I prefer MJ to a drink.  Besides, with the new vaporisers there's no burning process, so you don't get the carcinogens.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Thats my suggestion too. Except I wouldnt call it a "doobie". Thats just embarassing.


  That's cause you care too much about what other people think.. 



			
				musclepump said:
			
		

> People who smoke weed and then try to live a healthy lifestyle otherwise make me laugh


  but if he was living a healthy lifestyle he probably wouldn't be on 'roids..


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

I think the most appropriate course of action would be to rent and watch The Hulk.  See if that relieves your aggression.  I believe it goes, "When I lose control....I like it!"  Keep repeating this to yourself.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

Some steroids suppoedly make you live longer. Just probably not when you use as much as IFBB Pro's


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

Methasteron is good shit.  What other sides are you getting?


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Some steroids suppoedly make you live longer. Just probably not when you use as much as IFBB Pro's


 Which ones? ... Cause I will probably end up taking some sooner or later.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 26, 2005)

if your a dick before you use gear, your going to be a dick on gear. Roid rage is a myth.


----------



## topolo (Feb 26, 2005)

gococks is too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll try and find the studies I've read that say properly administered doses of Testosterone are beneficial.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 27, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I'll try and find the studies I've read that say properly administered doses of Testosterone are beneficial.



mmhmm, I've read them too.  Dave Polumbo was the author....


----------



## musclepump (Feb 27, 2005)

No, not good ole' Dave's work


----------



## Navyguy808 (Feb 27, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> well, it ain't from the juice, buddy.
> 
> Your bp is prob higher so it prob makes you more anxious/irratated, thus making you believe your pissed off.


ahh that makes more sense, thanks for the reply


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 27, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> People who smoke weed and then try to live a healthy lifestyle otherwise make me laugh


Is bodybuilding really healthy past a certain point?  Stuffing your face with foods high in cholestrerol year after year to exceed your natural weight?  Marijuana lowers test. levels, but that the same time you can eat a shitload of food if you smoke, and if you eat the right foods and not nachos, this can be a great way to bulk.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 27, 2005)

Who says to be a bodybuilder you have to stuff with foods high in cholesterol? My cholesterol is amazingly low and when I was bulking I was taking in 4,000-4,600 calories a day.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 27, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Who says to be a bodybuilder you have to stuff with foods high in cholesterol? My cholesterol is amazingly low and when I was bulking I was taking in 4,000-4,600 calories a day.


That's hard to do.  I'm just saying that being strong and cut doesn't neccesarily mean you're healthy.


----------



## brokeass122 (Feb 27, 2005)

smoke weed


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 2, 2005)

Try lowering the dose a bit. No two people are alike. It may affect you more than the next person, so try reducing the dose little by little until you don't feel so edgy.


----------



## Flex (Mar 2, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> being strong and cut doesn't neccesarily mean you're healthy.



yes, but it means you're PROBABLY more healthy


----------



## Flex (Mar 2, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> if your a dick before you use gear, your going to be a dick on gear.



That's my line


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> That's my line


 my bad I forgot to cite my references. "If your a dick before you use gear, your going to be a dick on gear" (The man himself, Mr. Flex)


----------



## Flex (Mar 2, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> my bad I forgot to cite my references. "If your a dick before you use gear, your going to be a dick on gear" (The man himself, Mr. Flex)



NOW it's official, thanks bro hahaha


----------



## Dante B. (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow.

This is absolutely fucking ridiculous. 

Show me one, ONE, goddamned neurotransmitter or hormone that can be absolutely manipulated without consequence.

Hint: you can't.

Properly administered means nothing. HRT is a world apart from achieving supraphysiological concentrations. Let alone with an androgen - or any analogue - where little is known, and a modest effect is sought.

There are neurosteroids, too - point being, androgens most definitely have an influence on behavior, through mechanisms we are not fully certain of. "Coke rage" would be a myth, if it was presented as though anyone doing a line - _any_ amount of coke - would automatically - _inevitably_ - led to undesirable behavior.

In that context, "roid rage" is a myth. Translated:

Steroids won't automatically lead you to beat up your wife, mother, grandmother, and children.

The idea that androgen impact our behavior - especially and unpredictably so, when it comes to high doses, and foreign analogues - is most definitely NOT a myth. Especially if you have psychological issues to begin with. Even ephedrine and caffeine can have undesirable consequences in susceptible individuals - anxiety, irritability, and so on. Irritability via ephedrine - I guess that's solely due to an increase in blood pressure. Yes, I gather androgen hormones are the exception. Dig up any study you wish; know one thing, context is everything. 

To sit here and tell this person that it *can't* be due to the androgen is sickening. If he called it "roid rage," it's probably because he had no other way to conceive of it. That doesn't mean that we have to be so damned stupid to sit here and think that he automatically pagacked the entire misconception of "roid rage" into his concerns.

And it's old hat that testosterone has beneficial effects. So does NE, dopamine, and serotonin. None of those hormones are categorically "good." Androgen hormones aren't an exception. I know! Who knew!


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Dante, elevated testosterone levels directly causing increased aggression has never been clinically proven in homo sapiens. It has in monkeys, but not humans. You sound like my parents when they found a pack of cigarettes under my bed when I was 12.


----------



## David Tolson (Mar 2, 2005)

Ratings in anger/hostility significantly increased in young men receiving testosterone in a double-blind study (from 7.48 to 10.71 on the rating scale), even at the dose used for contraception:

J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2004 Jun;89(6):2837-45.

Effects of testosterone on mood, aggression, and sexual behavior in young men: a double-blind, placebo-controlled, cross-over study.

O'Connor DB, Archer J, Wu FC.

Department of Endocrinology, Manchester Royal Infirmary, United Kingdom. d.b.o'connor@leeds.ac.uk

The prospects of wider application of testosterone (T) in novel indications such as male contraception have prompted renewed interest in the investigation of nonreproductive actions and safety of androgens. This study investigated potential changes in mood and behavior in response to elevations in circulating T concentrations produced by the new long-acting preparation, T undecanoate (TU). Twenty-eight eugonadal men were randomized into one of two treatment groups: A1) active, receiving 1000 mg TU i.m. followed by A2) washout, followed by A3) placebo, receiving 4 ml castor oil i.m.; B1) placebo, 4 ml castor oil i.m.; B2) washout followed by B3) active, receiving 1000 mg TU i.m.. Mood, self- and partner-reported physical and verbal aggression, anger, hostility, irritability, assertiveness, self-esteem, and sexual function were assessed. A single injection of 1000 mg TU i.m. increased plasma T concentrations from 20.7 +/- 1.5 to 37.5 +/- 2.2 nmol/liter at wk 1 and 31.6 +/- 1.5 nmol/liter at wk 2, and estradiol from 74.0 +/- 4.9 to 120.4 +/- 10.7 pmol/liter at wk 1, and 100.0 +/- 6.3 pmol/liter at wk 2. The T increment was associated with detectable but minor mood changes. Increased circulating T was associated with significant increases in anger-hostility from baseline (mean score = 7.48) to wk 2 (mean score = 10.71) accompanied by an overall reduction in fatigue-inertia (treatment = 6.21 vs. placebo = 7.84). TU treatment did not increase aggressive behavior or induce any changes in nonaggressive or sexual behavior. Changes in estradiol were not associated with any behavioral alterations. Our results suggest that exogenous TU-induced elevation of circulating T, to the range likely to be used in hormonal male contraception, has limited psychological effects. Future research should investigate the implications of these minor mood changes.


----------



## lazar (Mar 2, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Marijuana lowers test. levels, but that the same time you can eat a shitload of food if you smoke, and if you eat the right foods and not nachos, this can be a great way to bulk.



This is a myth...mj does NOT lower test levels!


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 2, 2005)

lazar said:
			
		

> This is a myth...mj does NOT lower test levels!



Great first post, man.  My kinda guy


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

David Tolson is my hero.. and Dante is just sexy.


----------



## Dante B. (Mar 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> David Tolson is my hero.. and Dante is just sexy.



Given that Cock's reading comprehension is that piss poor, he probably thought that the abstract was in support of his untenable position.

If I sound like anyone's parent, it's probably because you're too damn stupid to be treated like adults.

And thanks, sugar britches. I'd fuck me, too.


----------



## Dante B. (Mar 3, 2005)

And it case it wasn't clear - the issue isn't one of anger, hostility, or "aggression." Which is to say, there's no need to start from the myth of "roid rage," and it is indeed a myth, as conceived and presented.

But the opposite position is even more ridiculous than that. Yes, the take home point was: Steroids are bad! Don't use them!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2005)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> And it case it wasn't clear - the issue isn't one of anger, hostility, or "aggression." Which is to say, there's no need to start from the myth of "roid rage," and it is indeed a myth, as conceived and presented.
> 
> But the opposite position is even more ridiculous than that. Yes, the take home point was: Steroids are bad! Don't use them!


I wish like hell he would speak in english


----------



## Dante B. (Mar 3, 2005)

Sup, dawg!

I be blowing minds like a crackwhore blows heads! Straight up! Down the hatch and up the ass.

Word.

Peace out.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2005)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Sup, dawg!
> 
> I be blowing minds like a crackwhore blows heads! Straight up! Down the hatch and up the ass.
> 
> ...


LMAO.................Oddly, I hear enough of that I understand!


----------



## Navyguy808 (Mar 5, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Methasteron is good shit. What other sides are you getting?


kinda lethargic, pumps get painful sometimes, and pissin 2 or 3 times during the night is annoying.......started 4derm 400mg/day to try to counteract some of this shit, other than that gained about 10 lbs sound far, eatin clean........its been good to me.... doin 3on/2off/3on/2off/PCT


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 6, 2005)

lazar said:
			
		

> This is a myth...mj does NOT lower test levels!


Kick ass.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 6, 2005)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Sup, dawg!
> 
> I be blowing minds like a crackwhore blows heads! Straight up! Down the hatch and up the ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 7, 2005)

You wanna go Navyguy!?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 7, 2005)

From my experience and those I have seen cycle testosterone and other various steroids, there is unquestionably the potential for increased aggressive thoughts. Someone without the control to keep from acting on those thoughts shouldn't do steroids, IMO. As far as counteracting it, I find that Valium does wonders for me. I highly recommend it. It is a much better way to chill out than smoking pot--though I am not against this. I don't touch it because I prefer to be mentally sharp. My first cycle would have much less pleasant without my little blue pills.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2005)

I wonder if the agression is from the Test or if it's because they're bigger and think they're tougher


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 8, 2005)

Multi Vitamins give me roid rage.


----------



## samat631 (Mar 8, 2005)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I prefer MJ to a drink.  Besides, with the new vaporisers there's no burning process, so you don't get the carcinogens.



vaporisers? where do i get one?


----------

